# Como checar tarjeta de Lavadora



## Miguel Moreno (Feb 16, 2010)

hola que tal , acudo aqui para un poco de ayuda ya que he estado reparando algunas lavadoras , mas sin embargo me he topado con la necesidad de probar si la tarjeta de la lavadora funciona correctamente , pero no encuentro la manera de probar y detectar la falla , les agradeceria si alguien de ustedes pudiera ayudarme , si necesitan mas informacion , solo diganme que mas necesitan , de antemano Gracias.


----------



## francisco villagomez carr (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola amigo molestándolo con la pregunta de como checar tarjeta de lavadoras en este cazo tengo una lavadora, easy sistema flotador que el motor jira muy lento, para esto mi profesión es técnico en electrónica por mas de 35 años y es la primera ves que desarmo una lavadora y me encuentro con una tarjeta con estos datos (ebw1194p001r002) y al visualizarla  los componentes
Se me asen familiares lo que desconozco es la forma de trabajar la tarjeta en el banco de servicio
Si pudieras orientarme como hacerlo para ver si es posible echarla andar.
En si checamos un par de triac que trae la tarjeta y están bien para esto te hago saber que tengo otra tarjeta idéntica y con esta la lavadora trabaja muy bien e comparado la lectura de los componentes de la buena con la mala y pues no e encontrado nada anormal es por eso que quiero ver la forma de aplicarle voltaje para así darme cuenta donde esta la falla.
Mi amigo espero su buena voluntad como siempre:
                         Un gran saludo de técnicos unidos de la barca Jalisco México


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2014)

las tarjetas en general trabajan con tencion de red,sin transformador la mayoría,
de fuente usan dos capacitores unas resistencias y unos zener,
los zener  tienen uno de 5 vot  y tres de 9 vol ,los 5 vol son para el micro,
los 18 vol son para algun rele ,en general el rele de la resistencia que calienta el agua,
el resto,motores,bombas,válvulas,se usan triac ,
para probarlas,,
busca un capasitor grande,de unos 1000µf ,desde alli sigue las pistas,pasando los zener,las resistencias de los zener y dos capasitores de poliester que estan conectados a la ficha de la placa,allí va la alimentación,
la placa tiene que encender y listo,eso es todo ,
las fallas mas comunes son zener en corto,en ese caso la placa no enciende,
siempre mide primero si el micro tiene los 5 volt,,también puedes probar con una fuente externa de 5 volt.

si la placa ya enciende,,hay que colocarla en el lavarropas y ver cual es la función que no cumple,
si no hay problemas con los triac de la placa,
revisar válvula de agua,limpiar manguera de sensor de nivel de agua,revisar los carbones del motor(si los tuviera).
no hay muchas cosas que fallen,
la placa tiene muy buenas protecciones en el micro,asi que por regla general si enciende,el micro esta bien.

sensores casi siempre hay dos solos,el del nivel de agua y el suich de la tapa del lavarropas,algunos modelos también tienen sensores en el motor del lavarropas ,
de salida también hay pocas,
motor , valvula de agua , bomba de agua y ''tirador''
tirador =selenoide 

siempre hay que fijarce en que parte del programa el lavarropas marca el error ,
de alli en mas deducir y probar ,
por ejemplo si no llena el agua,,,primero revisa la electrovalvula,la manguera y el filtro de la manguera..
si no desagota , ver la bomba ,si no esta tapado la manguera o la bomba misma.

PD:
 me canse , pero creo que ya explique mas o menos, cualquier cosa preguntas ,y mucho cuidado al probar la placa hay riesgos alli (puedes colocar lamparitas a la salida de los triac y probar ,desde desagote,centrifugado,salida de electrovalvula (alli puedes colocar lamparita mignon de 7 wat a lo sumo,sino se puede quemar el triac)


----------

